# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2017



## Salty Waterboy (20. Februar 2017)

Dann eröffne ich mal. :q

Wann: Heute 7:30 Uhr bis 9:30 Uhr
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wasserstand: -40 cm
Wassertemperatur: ca. 2° C
Womit: Sandaalimitation (Fliege)


----------



## Topic (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2017*

ach stimmt wir haben ja schon Februar:q:q...hätte ich ja den Thread eröffnen können...Petri Tony #6


----------



## Lubina (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2017*

Petri! Schöner Fisch!#6


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2017*

Petri,schöne Bilder. #6


----------



## scamper (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2017*

Petri, Tony! Die Stelle kommt mir bekannt vor. Gruß aus OH


----------



## nielsgonewild (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2017*

Samstag Eckernförder Bucht
Blech
1x 74 cm

Gestern: 
Blech
1x 60cm 
Eckernförder Bucht


----------



## Skott (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2017*

*PETRI *den Fängern #6#6#6

...es scheint ja langsam loszugehen|kopfkrat?


----------



## dreikantmassstab (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2017*

Moin!

Ich war Samstag in der Nähe von Großenbrode. Nach fünf Stunden und einigen Kilometern Fußmarsch ging endlich mal eine schöne 50'er ans Band.
Snurrebassen, No. 6 - weiß

Das wurde auch langsam Zeit nach vier Anläufen!

So kann es am nächsten Wochenede weitergehen


----------



## tac-team (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2017*

Frage an alle: wir wollen am kommenden Wochenende zu zweit erstmalig zum  Aabenraa Fjord. 
Kann mir jemand einen Tip für eine (bezahlbare)  Übernachtungsmöglichkeit für 2 Nächte dort geben?

 Danke Alex ...


----------



## nielsgonewild (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2017*

Gestern mit seatrout an der eckernförder Bucht gewesen !
Ca für 1,5 std ! Insgesamt 7 Fische davon 3 maßig!


----------



## blumi (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2017*



nielsgonewild schrieb:


> Gestern mit seatrout an der eckernförder Bucht gewesen !
> Ca für 1,5 std ! Insgesamt 7 Fische davon 3 maßig!




Moin Moin und dickes Petri zu den ganzen Fischen #6

magst du mal ein Bild posten bei der Menge ist doch bestimmt was möglich...

Ich bin in Ostholstein unterwegs dort ist es zäh und ich habe lange keine 3 Fische bei einem Angler gesehen. Da hat mal einer ein Fisch und dann gerade mal von 40 cm, es waren mehr als 5 Angler am Wasser in 4 std. mit mir. Aber durch Bilder macht es mir noch mehr mut als jetzt schon wenn so läuft bei euch#6


----------

